
Ask HN: Any other moonshot companies doing Startup School? - hsikka
I&#x27;m working on a new neural network architecture that can work towards modeling complex, hierarchical systems like disease diagnosis. Any other teams working at the border of what&#x27;s possible?
======
nayname
I'm still not sure that I was accepted, considering that I first got rejection
letter, but I'm working on computer code generation using neural networks

~~~
slap_shot
That sounds very cool. Is there anything in the market right now that you see
worth checking out?

What's your background?

~~~
nayname
Nothing worth mentioning))) Mostly, engineers consider its a scientific
problem and scientist formulate it as a general problem, the task to
automatically construct a complex program that satisfies a given inputs-
outputs. I think the most close analogous are autocompletes, like Kite or
Codota. Concerning my background, I've co-founded and developed the leading
SAAS search engine for e-commerce in Russia (not the biggest in Europe
though))) This technology we are developing in collaboration with the lab of
one of the biggest vendor of developers tools. If you are interested we can
continue the discussion via e-mail)))

